# A long way off ...



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Coming down to the cape for our annual "guys camping and fishing" (and whatever else  ) weekend in mid-July (15th?). Yeah, it's a long way off, but I like to get my calendar marked early!

Ruddedogg ... hope you're going to be able to get off work so you can show me the ropes at Grassy Sound. I don't want to hear you got talked into working a double shift this year


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*July*

Sounds good...


----------

